# [Cubase] Instrument track has no sound after recording it



## benmwatson (Jun 19, 2018)

I've been teaching myself the various MIDI recording techniques and I have somehow gotten a track into a silent state. I was recording in stacked cycle mode.

In the project window, the track's background is gray, while others are blue. I have checked note velocity, volume events (none), muting, locking, enabling/disabling, changing the instrument, mixer settings, and more. The notes are there, but nothing is coming out. It's not just quiet--I've soloed the track--nothing. I don't see a difference in the track controls.

This is what it looks like. The cellos plays back no sound.







There's got to be something simple I'm missing, but I can't find it.


----------



## nyxl (Jun 19, 2018)

It looks like the midi clip is muted. You should be able to use the "mute" tool (looks like an X) to unmute it: click and hold the right mouse button and select the mute tool, click on the grayed out clip (in the Lane 1 track) and then and it should no longer be grayed out and play back. Hold the right mouse button again to select the normal mouse tool again (the left most one). Other ways to mute and unmute clips are described here: https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_a...s/parts_events/parts_and_events_muting_t.html

When recording in cycle mode, I think all clips except the most recent one get muted automatically.

I assume that the track is still playing sounds when you play on your midi keyboard or record a new clip in non cycle mode?


----------



## benmwatson (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you! That was it.


----------

